# Trailer Tires



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealer recommended I purchase new tires, not necessarily from them. Said one tire has bubble and another had blown for no reason. Any tire brand specs recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

This spring I got rid of my Load Range D Chinese bombs and installed new Maxxis M8008 ST Load Range E tires. 
Local Firestone dealer ordered them for me at a great price and I love'm.
Couple months ago I did the Dexter EZ-Flex upgrade with new 5-Leaf springs ... so I am all set for next year with more peace of mind.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I went with the Goodyear Marathons...yes, a Chinese tire, but Goodyear tests the tires to make sure they are up to snuff. Got a good price from Sam's on them. I would have your new tires balance as well.
bbwb


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I forgot to ask --did you guys install them yourself? I thought I was limited as to where I could bring the trailer for vendor install.

quote name='villui' date='13 November 2014 - 09:57 PM' timestamp='1415933856' post='520545']
Dealer recommended I purchase new tires, not necessarily from them. Said one tire has bubble and another had blown for no reason. Any tire brand specs recommendations would be appreciated.
[/quote]


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like you need to find a good dealer.
Mine cleared all the parked cars from the side of his building so I could pull the trailer in.
When it was time to leave he even moved those concrete car stoppers so I could pull straight out and not backup.

My original Tomax tires were 225/75R15 Load Range D (8PR-65psi max)
I switched to the Maxxis M8008 STs and went to ST225/75R15 Load Range E (10PR-80psi max)
When you go up in Load Range you just need to ensure your wheels can handle the increased PSI.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The pressure capacity (or weight capacity you can convert to the pressure for that weight range tire) is usually stamped on the backside of the wheel, but sometimes is inside and you have to remove the tire to see it. Alternately, if the make and model of the wheel is known or stamped somewhere on it, you can look up the capacity on the manufacturer's website or call them.

Next year when our ST225/75R15 Load Range D are replaced, I think we will go with the Goodyear G26 Tires. They are designed for the euro-style vans like the Sprinter, are manufactured in Germany or France, and highly recommended on some of the other trailer forums.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine is stamped on the backside of the wheel.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't complain about the Maxxis tires, Check them before every trip and rarely have to put air in them.


----------

